# Cube timer for Windows Phone?



## khoavo12 (Nov 30, 2013)

Please let me know if there is any GOOD timer for Windows Phone. Cheers


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

khoavo12 said:


> Please let me know if there is any GOOD timer for Windows Phone. Cheers



Use the browser and use Cstimer.net. It's great for if you don't have an app.


----------



## Shah (Jan 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Use the browser and use Cstimer.net. It's great for if you don't have an app.








It doesn't work.

@OP: I too have a Windows Phone. AFAIK, There is not even a single mention-worthy timer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's on its way - I'm in the process of developing a timer for both Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8. 
Once it has significant progress I will put the source on GitHub.


----------



## Shah (Jan 10, 2014)

StachuK1992 said:


> It's on its way - I'm in the process of developing a timer for both Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8.
> Once it has significant progress I will put the source on GitHub.



 Waiting for it eagerly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 10, 2014)

Expect it at the end of February - Win8 will come first, then I'll have to change some XAML access to work for WP8. 

If you have windows phone < 8, it won't work. Just a warning!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is in development. It will be cross-platform, and will work for:
Android, iOS, Win8, Win8Phone, Tizen, etc.

Win8 and Win8Phone are my priority; I like them the best and it's free to publish to.
iOS will come last, unless someone wants to throw $100 at the developer license to publish to the app store!

If you have a win8 phone, email at [email protected] for beta testing.


----------



## msialk (Aug 10, 2015)

Good timer for Windows Phone: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/rubik-cube-timer/9nblggh1xvjj


----------

